# Urban Decay NAKED Vault



## nikkideevah (Oct 23, 2014)

Quote:    First up: ALL THREE of our bestselling Naked palettes, along with the three coordinating 24/7 Glide-On Double-Ended Eye Pencils. Finish the look with Naked Flushed in Naked, Native or Streak, and one of three shades of Naked Ultra Nourishing Lipgloss: Nooner, Rule34 or Streak. 

  If you purchased all of these products individually, you’d pay $360; at $280, our Naked Vault is an amazing value! You can check out the gorgeous case on instagram.
















  Quote:   This is ULTRA EXCLUSIVE, so mark your calendars, UDers!  Available 10/30 on UrbanDecay.com.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


>


  This looks like a nice set. I wish UD rolled it out last year. It is overkill for me at this point.


----------



## Laylay (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice. The palettes are full size right?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 26, 2014)

Laylay said:


> Nice. The palettes are full size right?


  It seems they are.

  If I had spare money and a chance to get my hands on it, I'd totally buy it. Even though I already have the Naked 1 and 3.


----------

